# J.M. Kraus' Aeneas in Carthage Incidental Music



## Handel

After a long absence here, I thought it would be a good way to re-introduce myself...

I am a Handel big fan but I became lately an evenly Haydn and classical period big fan.

I discovered this jewel recently...

First, a little bit of history.









_Joseph Martin Kraus 1756-1792_​
Kraus, born in Miltenberg, in Franconia, studied both music and the law (parental wish). He left for Stockholm in 1778 to apply to for a position at the court of King Gustav III. After unsuccessful attempts, he was appointed vice-Kapellmeister of the Royal Swedish Opera and director of the Royal Academy of Music in 1781. Then, for 6 years, he traveled Europe, at the king expense, to learn about the Theatre. It is during this long journey he met Gluck and Haydn. He also attended the Handel Festival in 1785 in London. In 1787, he came back to Stockholm and became Kapellmeister of the Royal Swedish Opera. His protector, the king, was assasinated in 1792. The same year, Kraus died of tuberculosis.

* * * * *









_Aeneas's Farewell to Dido in Carthago, 1676, Claude Lorrain_

* * * * *​
His opera, Aeneas i Cartago (Aeneas in Carthage), was originally composed in 1781 for the inauguration of the new opera house in Stockholm (it is a retelling of the Dido and Aeneas story but Kraus took some liberties). However the production was paused. During 10 years he worked on this immense opera (a prologue and 5 acts). It was only first performed in 1799.

Patrick Gallois and the Sinfonia Finlandia Jyväskylä perform here all the incidental music from this opera. There is about 70 minutes of music with shows the length of the whole opera.

I will present here a few excerpts.

Act 1: Ouverture
Act 3: March of the Numidians
Act 5: Ballet
Act 5: Chaconne

*Credits: *









Sinfonia Finlandia Jyväskylä / Patrick Gallois 
Naxos
http://www.classicsonline.com/catalogue/product.aspx?pid=932962

*Reviews:*

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2010/Apr10/kraus_Aeneas_8570585.htm
http://www.classicstoday.com/review.asp?ReviewNum=12613


----------



## Boccherini

Interesting. I have a few Symphonies by him and didn't know he wrote an Opera(s). However, I think I've heard the _March of the Numidians_ a few times in the past.
Thanks for sharing. Have to add that one...


----------



## jurianbai

Interesting, Kraus is underfame classical composer which I like to know more, I also fans of this period. Like usuall I interested to heard string quartets of Kraus.

Welcome, but I warn you this community is very likely to drive you toward contemporary music.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Interesting indeed.

But what of the performance by the _Sinfonia Finlandia Jyväskylä _/ Patrick Gallois? (On modern instruments, I presume)?


----------



## Handel

Yes modern instruments. I think it is a great performance (for an ensemble I never heard of). Sound engineering is good too.


----------



## Weston

Sorry for the bit of necroposting, but this thread is the most appropriate.

I have the album of Kraus symphonies below and listened to it today. I find it amazing. His style seems to traverse everything from Bach to Beethoven. His Symphony in C minor VB 142 begins with fugue-like passage that sounds right out of The Art of the Fugue and then moves quickly through various classic period styles. It's quite a refreshing roller coaster ride and sometimes seems as witty as Haydn. I wonder why Kraus has so often been overlooked.


----------



## BrianPK

I only became aware of him last year.I've been buying Naxos cds for the last 20 years but only ventured into Kraus a year ago.I've all of his Naxos recordings with the exception of the "Aeneas" opera.I think his symphonies are a revelation and the Naxos recordings(modern instruments which I much prefer) are top quality.Remarkably,his symphonies sound (to my ears, at least) much more modern than Mozart or Haydn.I read somewhere that he was (is) known as the Swedish Mozart... probably more to do with his birth (1756) and death(1792) than the quality of his music but not being an expert I can't comment on this except to say that I think his music is wonderfuly refreshing. I believe that Mozart had a very high opinion of him. I must look out for the "Aeneas" opera.


----------

